# Some pics from the London meet



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Sorry the quality isnt great but never owning a camera in my life before and only getting it an hour before i left, not reading the manual. And then to only find out there was a quick start guide when i got home  And a button to stop blurring  .

If anyone wants fullres :lol: of any of the pics :lol: pm me.....Guess i wont get any pm's then 

Allo allo allo what do we ave ere then..........A load of TT's Duhhh :roll:










Our fearless guide










That bus was really moving!










Some pretty lights










Some cars at the Lloyds building










The excitement just got to much......And that was before we started 










Kevs car.......Did actually get a action shot of you but i think its to blurry lol









Mr Jon Andrews









Him again :? 









That weird drunk bloke at Harrods who wouldnt leave Lisa and her boy alone :roll: 









And my friend Hornster........Fine example of a man  even if he did bugger of early and left me on my lonesome









Lookie up pic of the Lloyds building








Thanks for ewnjoying my slideshow........I know none of you have fell asleep 

Ive got a few more but its 5.45 am and i just cant be assed


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Doh i twisted my own arm...........Heres some more exciting pics  [smiley=dude.gif]

:roll:

One sexy machine
 









ooooo the eye









Another pic of the best looking TT in the whole wide world.....Also has the best looking driver  









WoW that car again









The Reden









Some fancy cars









Lloyds building again









Him again :? 









St Paul's is just one scary building










Kev action shot........He was going so fast  









Bloody plant pot









Who would want a QS in black.......I ask ya :roll: :wink: 









Will find some more but im having to find some without someones head blocking my view.....He just wanted to get his face in all of them :roll: :wink:

Always good to meet you guys (To many to name) Thanks for a good night [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Loved seeing just about every passerby stopping, scratching their head then counting how many TT's they could see....Classic :lol:

Oh bloody bloody hell now just found out that you have to press the shutter halfway wait for the beep to adjust focus then then press the shutter all the way down to take pic...........No wonder they were all blurry....Any chance we can do it again next week so i can get some camera practice in :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hell..... it's that waste of space Maxwell from Big Brother 6










:wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

saint said:


> Hell..... it's that waste of space Maxwell from Big Brother 6


My cover is blown!   :lol: Why do people always catch you pulling a stupid face :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks like you're holding another one in mate pending the arrival of some bog paper!!! :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> Looks like you're holding another one in mate pending the arrival of some bog paper!!! :lol:


Its ok i took some spare socks :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

The amazing Genocidalduck!!









TheHornster at harrods










Needing no introduction










Had to laugh at all the passers by pointing and counting the TT's.
T'was a beautiful sight!!!! 










Nice to meet everyone and put faces to the names!

Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Genocidalduck!! .............were are my pic of number..10


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Will find some more but im having to find some without someones head blocking my view.....He just wanted to get his face in all of them :roll: :wink:


Yeah, sorry about that but I guessed all my photos were going to be rubbish so I thought I might as well get in everybody else's.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Duck, you could have held the camera steady :roll:










Nice one.

Don't you ever sleep.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ratty said:


> Duck, you could have held the camera steady :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No....... just in case he dreams of joining the Labour Party :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

ratty said:


> Duck, you could have held the camera steady :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was more concerned about looking the part...
All the gear, no idea... :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > Duck, you could have held the camera steady :roll:
> ...


Yes had 3 hours last night and wont be sleeping til about 8am Sundays morning when i get home from work.

Nando
You got it :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> The amazing Genocidalduck!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep no excuses........back on my diet from wednesday........Didnt realise id been eating that much over the xmas period  And abit before.


----------

